# Off to skye



## Guy (May 23, 2007)

hi everyone
we are hopefully going up to skye saturday night after work, i have seen a few sites i may check out,they seem quite reasonably priced and are within walking distance of the pub.
Does anyone know of any wildcamping spots to try as well. we are going for about 1 week to 10 days,depends on how it goes.
its our first proper trip out in our hymer we got 2 months ago.


----------



## Journeyman (May 23, 2007)

*Skye*

Hi Guy,

Head to the North of Skye, the Quiraing, Grid 43956 67830. Great scenery and you should find a wild site up there, somewhere. Ive camped up there many a time with no problems.
Have a good one!!!


----------



## swingsandroundabouts (May 23, 2007)

We were on Skye a couple of years ago. The north side of the island has a few large laybys on the coast road where you can stop. We wild camped one night but had a medical emergency so had to return to Portree and stay at the campsite there. Wouldn't recommend it but as I said it was an emergency and we had to be close to the hospital there. The site is not level and the hook up pitches are few and crammed together but the views were great and you could walk into town. On the  way out of town going north towards the campsite there was a road off to the right that went down towards the water's edge. I did see a few motorhomes parked down there that looked like they had been there overnight.
good luck.


----------



## monkeynut (May 23, 2007)

Might see you  up there  thinking of  poping  up there  my self , got  a week  to  kill  and  only  spent  a day  up  there  last  summer will  be  at  arrochar  on  sat  sun then maby  to  skye


----------



## Guy (May 23, 2007)

might see you there monkeynut what van are you in, i am in a hymer 534.
The site that looks most promising from the ones i have looked at is Staffin campsite which is set beneath Trotternish ridge with views over the Hebridean Minch,has anyone been there.


----------



## Guy (May 23, 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hi Guy,
> 
> Head to the North of Skye, the Quiraing, Grid 43956 67830. Great scenery and you should find a wild site up there, somewhere. Ive camped up there many a time with no problems.
> Have a good one!!!


Cheers journeyman i will check it out.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (May 24, 2007)

*isle of skye*

Guy lets us no how you get on if you dont mind ,doing two week trip around that area in august.


----------



## irenerobbie (May 24, 2007)

*skye*

try Glen Brittle, if you like being beside sea and mountains but take your own beer as there isn,t much down there in the way of shops. there was a camp site but too many places to "wild" to bother with it. opposite the youth hostel there is a short walk beside a burn and there are great pools for bathing in. have a great time, i think its one of the best times of the year to go to that area.


----------



## sagart (May 24, 2007)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Hi Guy,
> 
> Head to the North of Skye, the Quiraing, Grid 43956 67830. Great scenery and you should find a wild site up there, somewhere. Ive camped up there many a time with no problems.
> Have a good one!!!


From the Staffin side, top of the hairpins on the left. From Uig side, just before the hairpins on the right...though from this side there are two or three laybys on the righthand side.
Do not use the cemetery carpark just below the hairpins...it is not welcomed as it causes serious problems for funeral parties...these can number 200 people up here so you would face a major row.
Duntulm at the North East end has a couple of useful areas on the coastside - I would not advise the one with the landslip on the landward side.
Edinbane has a campsite where you are very welcome if you make it clear you oppose windfarms.


----------



## autosleeper (May 24, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> hi everyone
> we are hopefully going up to skye saturday night after work, i have seen a few sites i may check out,they seem quite reasonably priced and are within walking distance of the pub.
> Does anyone know of any wildcamping spots to try as well. we are going for about 1 week to 10 days,depends on how it goes.
> its our first proper trip out in our hymer we got 2 months ago.



Hi Guy.  The South West coast of Sleat.  on A851  Take a narrow unnamed road at kilbeg,   past  tarscavaig to  Tokavaig a  beautiful grassy park next to the see overlooking the coolins,at Tokavaig.  heaven!   perfect bathing. & a castle to investigate.http://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x286/autosleeper/tokavaig/tokavaig.jpg


----------



## Guy (May 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone i will have to make notes of where you have all said and try to check them all out


----------



## Guy (May 24, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Guy lets us no how you get on if you dont mind ,doing two week trip around that area in august.


I will let you know Gary what it was like when i get back, will have some pictures to show as well.


----------



## hillwalker (May 24, 2007)

awrite guy, you'll enjoy skye mate it's beutifull head down the glen brittle road to the shore, nice spots down that area , or u could camp in the climbers camsite at the sligahan, pub rite next to u .. great views of the cullin mountains , or u could go to portree thers a wee campsite on the hill just outside the town , good pubs and folk bands play fri & sat , hope this helps , you will enjoy skye .i guarantee that..


----------



## Guy (May 24, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> awrite guy, you'll enjoy skye mate it's beutifull head down the glen brittle road to the shore, nice spots down that area , or u could camp in the climbers camsite at the sligahan, pub rite next to u .. great views of the cullin mountains , or u could go to portree thers a wee campsite on the hill just outside the town , good pubs and folk bands play fri & sat , hope this helps , you will enjoy skye .i guarantee that..


Thanks Hillwalker
I have just bought a book today called, cool camping scotland.
It is not you ordinary camping guide book but only reviews sites that are exeptional one way or another.Sligachan is reviewed in the book and it quotes (Sligachan is) "slap bang in the centre of the craziest scenery in the realm".
In the back of the book is a section on wildcampsites.
I have never before seen a camping guide book as good as this.


----------



## hillwalker (May 24, 2007)

*The Sligachan.. Skye*



			
				Guy said:
			
		

> Thanks Hillwalker
> I have just bought a book today called, cool camping scotland.
> It is not you ordinary camping guide book but only reviews sites that are exeptional one way or another.Sligachan is reviewed in the book and it quotes (Sligachan is) "slap bang in the centre of the craziest scenery in the realm".
> In the back of the book is a section on wildcampsites.
> I have never before seen a camping guide book as good as this.


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> awrite guy, you'll enjoy skye mate it's beutifull head down the glen brittle road to the shore, nice spots down that area , or u could camp in the climbers camsite at the sligahan, pub rite next to u .. great views of the cullin mountains , or u could go to portree thers a wee campsite on the hill just outside the town , good pubs and folk bands play fri & sat , hope this helps , you will enjoy skye .i guarantee that..



MacLeod Estates own the Glenbrittle area and are very touchy about wildcamping other than at their site. Most possibilities are marked "no overnight". If you find a Forest Enterprise carpark or wide entrance to their woodlands in the Glen, you are generally fine (unless you block a gate...I mentioned in another forum that last year someone parked a Fleetwood across an entrance to a forest and my son's harvester just pulled it out).
Just past Sligachan on the Dunvegan road, about half a mile I think, just past where there are the remains of a demolished shed you can park on the old road on the left - don't use the shed area as it is covered in nails from the old building.
Just past Sligachan, on the Dunvegan road on the right is a small area on the old road. This leads back to the inn's carpark. A van can park there, but must not block access to the helipad or the Mountain Rescue hut - if you leave a van doing this, the staff at the Sligachan or any local passing by will immediately ring the police...I know as I've done this when some fool with a Hymer parked it right across the gate.


----------



## walkers (May 25, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> MacLeod Estates own the Glenbrittle area and are very touchy about wildcamping other than at their site. Most possibilities are marked "no overnight". If you find a Forest Enterprise carpark or wide entrance to their woodlands in the Glen, you are generally fine (unless you block a gate...I mentioned in another forum that last year someone parked a Fleetwood across an entrance to a forest and my son's harvester just pulled it out).
> Just past Sligachan on the Dunvegan road, about half a mile I think, just past where there are the remains of a demolished shed you can park on the old road on the left - don't use the shed area as it is covered in nails from the old building.
> Just past Sligachan, on the Dunvegan road on the right is a small area on the old road. This leads back to the inn's carpark. A van can park there, but must not block access to the helipad or the Mountain Rescue hut - if you leave a van doing this, the staff at the Sligachan or any local passing by will immediately ring the police...I know as I've done this when some fool with a Hymer parked it right across the gate.


it's all about using common sense i suppose and if everybody did it would be a lot easier to 'wildcamp' its the rotten apples that spoil the barrel unfortunately


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

autosleeper said:
			
		

> Hi Guy.  The South West coast of Sleat.  on A851  Take a narrow unnamed road at kilbeg,   past  tarscavaig to  Tokavaig &  beautiful grassy park next to the see overlooking the coolins,  heaven.  Judi. perfect bathing. & a castle to investigate



On this same road...directions from the the Broadford end.
Ord beach is a possibility (I've used it overnight when working at Sabhal Mor-the Gaelic college). Further on that same road, driving past Tokavaig there is a large flat area on the right just before the road turns down to Tarskavaig.
Try http://maps.google.co.uk/ and input Tarskavaig. Mapquest puts it the wrong side of the road


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> it's all about using common sense i suppose and if everybody did it would be a lot easier to 'wildcamp' its the rotten apples that spoil the barrel unfortunately



You have a more generous view of the MacLeod Estates than we have!. A friend of ours farms at the bottom of the Glen and has historic rights to the area of parking between the beach and the MacLeod fencing. She gave a couple consent to tent there as they offered to help her (81 yrs old!) to clear rubbish of the beach.
The then warden came up to them, swinging a heavy chain, and ordered them off


----------



## walkers (May 25, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> You have a more generous view of the MacLeod Estates than we have!. A friend of ours farms at the bottom of the Glen and has historic rights to the area of parking between the beach and the MacLeod fencing. She gave a couple consent to tent there as they offered to help her (81 yrs old!) to clear rubbish of the beach.
> The then warden came up to them, swinging a heavy chain, and ordered them off


really, not on their land and causing no problems thats shamefull


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> really, not on their land and causing no problems thats shamefull


Probably off topic but their most lunatic was during the foot and mouth paranoia up here. The Estate banned anyone crossing the verge, which they owned and put up huge warning notices.
The John Muir Trust allowed full access to their land...this meant that you could walk the entire coastline from Elgol in the south of the Island right through Glen Sligachan towards Sligachan...but could not cross the final verge onto the road.
We made noises about this and got a "formal" letter from the MacLeod clan society in America, "The clan chief has spoken, all must obey".
As a MacDhughaill that meant very little to me...but the American adulation to the descendants of those who evicted and burnt out their ancestors is
a: a separate subject
b: either embarrasing or ridiculous


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

walkers said:
			
		

> it's all about using common sense i suppose and if everybody did it would be a lot easier to 'wildcamp' its the rotten apples that spoil the barrel unfortunately



I hope no one thinks I'm whinging on about vans causing parking problems, looking back at several posts I've made in the last couple of days.
It's simply that people often, in all innocence, park on Skye where there seems to be a good space and often either don't realise that a alumininium walkway ending in a cleared and gravelled area is an emergency helipad for mountain rescue, despite the "H" sign in white chippings.
Cemetery carparks are another problem as they are often in isolated areas and drivers assume they are not used nowadays.
I mentioned the one at the Quiraing as an illustration, it is miles from any settlement but still serves many districts.
If you are on Skye, look at the funeral notices in shops and garages...the community involvement is tremendous.
No funerals, as I've seen in England, with only the minister and a funeral director present.
Or that the fact that a gate looks old does not mean its out of use...my son, for example has a gate he only needs to open when moving heavy farm machinery on a large trailer...he has a "Please don't park here blocking the gate", but people again often assume that means "but I won't need it today".
I wouldn't even call it thoughtlessness as I know I've done it myself!!


----------



## walkers (May 25, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> I hope no one thinks I'm whinging on about vans causing parking problems, looking back at several posts I've made in the last couple of days.
> It's simply that people often, in all innocence, park on Skye where there seems to be a good space and often either don't realise that a alumininium walkway ending in a cleared and gravelled area is an emergency helipad for mountain rescue, despite the "H" sign in white chippings.
> Cemetery carparks are another problem as they are often in isolated areas and drivers assume they are not used nowadays.
> I mentioned the one at the Quiraing as an illustration, it is miles from any settlement but still serves many districts.
> ...


i when i park do look for signs hopefully so do most others, skye is a bit far for me at the mo the amount of time it would take to get there would take up too much of a holiday maybe when i am retired i would visit but i will keep your advice in mind particularly relating to the mcleods, i try not to park in front of gates as a rule as they may be the only access point for emergency services.


----------



## irenerobbie (May 25, 2007)

sagart said:
			
		

> Most possibilities are  marked "no overnight parking"
> 
> sagart, are these council signs or the estates? if the estates how do they enforce it? does it contravene "the right to roam " act.


----------



## monkeynut (May 25, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> might see you there monkeynut what van are you in, i am in a hymer 534.
> The site that looks most promising from the ones i have looked at is Staffin campsite which is set beneath Trotternish ridge with views over the Hebridean Minch,has anyone been there.


Hi  its  a  old  vw panel van  but  change  of plans  nipping  up to the  dales n lakes .. maby  will  send  a  full two  weeks  up skye and far north again this  summer 

I would give Sligachan a miss lost  its  charm  now just  a tourist  trap  with amusement arcade in the  pub  bar  thingy
keith


----------



## Guy (May 25, 2007)

Dont want amusement arcade type sites.
The route i have planned today is,
Caolasnacon site at Kinlochleven
Resipole farm at Arnamurchan
Comusdarach at Arasaig
Invercaimbe at Arasaig
Glenbrittle on Skye
Sligachan on skye (not sure about this one now)
Then travel round skye and see what happens.


----------



## monkeynut (May 25, 2007)

I  onley  popped  on for  a  couple  of  days  on my  way up  north  last  summer  i  would  recomend the  far  north  too,  scourie what a  a cracking place  the  best  campsite  on these islands
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=1401


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

irenerobbie said:
			
		

> sagart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sagart (May 25, 2007)

Guy said:
			
		

> Dont want amusement arcade type sites.
> 
> Sligachan on skye (not sure about this one now)
> Then travel round skye and see what happens.


No problem with Sligachan official site. Opposite the hotel, with usual facilities. Hotel has very good outdoor adventure playground for children and the breakfasts keep you going all day! Ball pool inside with pool tables & machines + wide screen Tv. and live entertainment (sometimes)
The disadvantage with my living just up the road is that I have little excuse to enjoy its facilities.


----------



## Guy (May 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everybody.
Ive decided to have a kip tonight (saturday) as i am already feeling tired. we will set off early Sunday morning.
I will let you know how it was when i get back.
see ya.


----------



## sagart (May 27, 2007)

monkeynut said:
			
		

> I would give Sligachan a miss lost  its  charm  now just  a tourist  trap  with amusement arcade in the  pub  bar  thingy
> keith


Bit excessive for two pool tables, two slot machines, one Connect game and a ball pool in a separate area!
http://www.sligachan.co.uk/bars.htm
This is a small and separate part of Seumas's Bar...hardly Blackpool


----------



## pilote (May 28, 2007)

try Dunvagen  colin cambeell great site on loch-side short walk into village


----------



## irenerobbie (May 28, 2007)

*sligahan*

my biggest problem with this place was last time i came of the hills they had no scottish beer on tap, so i just had wait till i got to portree.


----------

